# School in my area



## RyanM (Jul 24, 2008)

I live in Cypress, TX 77429.  I began taking lessons at USSD since it was 3 minutes from my house.  I am not sure it is the right fit for what I am looking for, not to mention most people on this board have a pretty low opinion about it.  I am 23 years old, somewhat fit and would like to learn self defense and get in to the martial arts.  I have done quite a bit of shopping online, and several of the schools(gyms, dojos, what is the right name for a place you go to do martial arts?) seem hmm... It seems the word you guys use is McDojoish...  Does anyone have any recommendations for my area as a good starting point?  I am interested in something that would be practical in use of self-defense and would like a measure of ceremony involved (after all you generally do not do business with unprofessional people why would you entrust your training into someone who does not take it seriously).  Does anyone know of any decent dojos in this area?  Thanks!


----------



## Hawke (Jul 24, 2008)

Greetings Ryan,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Choosing a School
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47497

Visit as many dojos as you can (you can compare better when you visit more dojos).
Meet the instructor(s) in your area (you might be surprised by a style you never considered before).
Take a free class and meet the students.
Careful of long term contracts.

Try to find a dojo that can be a second home.

Good hunting.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome and as far a sschools go, there is only one sure fire way. Go to each one and try what they have to offer and see what is the best fit for you, also tell the instructor what you are looking for and see what they have to say and finally write down the pro's and con's of each school and then when you norrow it down to three call and check with the BBB and some other resources like here.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 24, 2008)

I looked up a place called "Bushi Ban"  and have a trial class on tuesday.  What is "BBB"?  I will be looking for more opportunities to try different classes and styles, I was just hoping to get a nudge in the right direction to avoid shopping blind.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 24, 2008)

RyanM said:


> I looked up a place called "Bushi Ban" and have a trial class on tuesday. What is "BBB"? I will be looking for more opportunities to try different classes and styles, I was just hoping to get a nudge in the right direction to avoid shopping blind.


 

BBB stands for Better Business Berues and just  for the record I will PM you a partial list of some decent people that I know some maybe thirty minutes away or an hour is that a problem?


----------



## RyanM (Jul 24, 2008)

That would work.  I would really appreciate it.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 24, 2008)

RyanM said:


> That would work. I would really appreciate it.


 
I will be sending it when I get home from the Dojaang.


----------



## marlon (Jul 24, 2008)

RyanM said:


> I live in Cypress, TX 77429. I began taking lessons at USSD since it was 3 minutes from my house. I am not sure it is the right fit for what I am looking for, not to mention most people on this board have a pretty low opinion about it. I am 23 years old, somewhat fit and would like to learn self defense and get in to the martial arts. I have done quite a bit of shopping online, and several of the schools(gyms, dojos, what is the right name for a place you go to do martial arts?) seem hmm... It seems the word you guys use is McDojoish... Does anyone have any recommendations for my area as a good starting point? I am interested in something that would be practical in use of self-defense and would like a measure of ceremony involved (after all you generally do not do business with unprofessional people why would you entrust your training into someone who does not take it seriously). Does anyone know of any decent dojos in this area? Thanks!


 
Soke J.L.Cuevas lives in TX but i am not sure of the exact location.  His kempo is very enjoyable and effective with a strong basis in Naihanchi kata.  if you are interested email me

Respectfully,
marlon


----------

